# Change from 120v starter to 12v starter



## Abraxo

I have a 2007 ST1332S, with a 16.5hp Briggs and Stratton engine.

Engine number is 21M414-0119-E1, date code 070907YD

It currently has a 120v volt starter on it, and it works just fine. I discovered this past week that with 23 inches on snow on the ground, it works right through, no real problems. However, I did discover that if it stalls 200ft down the driveway, my old self has some issues getting it to pull start. I would like to convert it somehow to a 12 volt starter, and mount a small battery on it. The charging would be done externally, as needed, with a trickle charger.

I've looked around and cannot find a solid answer as to which starter I would need. Most 12v starter listings do not list on for a 210000 series engine.

I thought perhaps somehow here may know of a 12 volt starter that works for this engine.

Thanks.


----------



## Blackfin

Sorry, this may be no help but:

Perhaps a B&S 391423 could fit. For example:

Robot Check

From what I can see it fits B&S 16HP horizontal engines. Not sure if it's hardened against environmental conditions though...

If it mechanically fits I'd recommend wiring a small 12V starter relay/contactor between the battery and the starter and trigger that relay/contactor with a small pushbutton.


----------



## nwcove

How bout wiring a cheap inverter of the right wattage up to an onboard battery and just keep it plugged into the 120v estart?


----------



## bad69cat

I don't think a cheapy inverter could develop/sustain enough Current to drive that starter? But you could buy a good size inverter for your car and then pull it down close to your machine while the car is running and you could go that route...... (assuming you can get close enough) 

I see they show a few versions of starters based on date codes - but they don't list a part number for 309B - which looks like a DC starter to me..? Briggs and Stratton 21M414-0119-E1 Parts Diagrams for Alternator, Electric Starter, Fuel Supply, Ignition

SO - it looks like it may have had a DC option available - if ti's the sma ebolt patern as yours....? I would do a stare and compare agains one if you happen to find part numbers that are valid. Sounds doable anyway.


----------



## NJemerald

I too just started looking into this after that recent storm. 
I found that Ariens makes a 12v starting system... BUT only offers it on their Hydro 32 & 36 Models... NOT the 28 & 30 Hydros WHICH have the same exact engine and not on any other type of snow blower they have!?!?? It is also not offered as a kit !?!? 
Unfortunately the 32 is too big for me to transport... So I'm left with buying the individual parts and installing them onto the Hydro 28


----------

